# Sticky  Welcome to the Tiguan Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Welcome to the Tiguan Do-It-Yourself, How-To and Frequently Asked Question Thread.*
*How to add something to the FAQ?*
If you have anything that you would like added to this list, or to report broken links, please use the report post to moderator function.
Don't forget our Technical Forums that are broken down into more specific sections like interior, car audio and electronics, specific engines, transmissions etc.

To search within this thread, please press Control+*F* or Command (Open Apple)+*F* on your keyboard. (Note: Just because nothing is returned does not mean that it is not here, your search term may not be used in the description). Many items and issues may fit into all categories, so it is best to spend a couple minutes looking through the whole thread.
*Sections*
01) *Typical Problems & Questions*
02) *Oil & Servicing*
03) *Body & Exterior*
04) *Interior*
05) *Wheels & Tires*
06) *Lighting*
07) *Electrical*
08) *Radio & Navigation System*
09) *VAG-COM*
10) *Suspension & Handling*
11) *Motor & Transmission*
12) *Brakes*
13) *Racks & Carriers*
14) *Misc.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Typical Problems & Questions*

*Typical Problems & Questions*
Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Oil & Servicing*

*Oil & Servicing*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Body & Exterior*

*Body & Exterior*
Plasti-Dip Chrome Grill/Surround - Endo1025
Clogged Drain Pipe for Sunroof - Rocc (Jamaica)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*The &quot;Official&quot; Tiguan Forum FAQ*

*Interior*

Topic and link - contributer


Adding an overhead console with LED's and lit buttons:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=6885855#/enter
~ cjmoy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Wheels & Tires*

*Wheels & Tires*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Lighting*

*Lighting*

DIY: How to replace fog light bulb (and side marker)--from BsickPassat


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Electrical*

*Electrical*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Radio & Navigation System*

*Radio & Navigation System*
RNS 510 Installation Guide (PDF) - Rocc (Jamaica)
Dice iPod Interface install w/ the Premium 7 HU - Straz85


_Modified by Boostin20v at 10:35 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Vag-com*

*VAG-COM*

Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig - Scott Evil

More VCDS Tweaks - BsickPassat


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*The &quot;Official&quot; Tiguan Forum FAQ*

*Suspension & Handling*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7867329-Front-CV-axle-issues-after-lowering-12-4motion-Tig - grevegtig60


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Motor & Transmission*

*Motor & Transmission*

Topic and link - contributer
Detailed Procedure for Gen 4 Haldex Fluid and Filter Service


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Brakes*

*Brakes*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected]tex (Mar 10, 1999)

*Racks & Carriers*

*Racks & Carriers*

Topic and link - contributer


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*The &quot;Official&quot; Tiguan Forum FAQ*

*Misc.*

Trailer Hitch installation - yul m6

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...iler-hitch&p=96378017&viewfull=1#post96378017


----------

